
Komponent: Organizing front-end code in Ruby on Rails, based on components - florentferry
https://github.com/komposable/komponent
======
owens99
This is fantastic! Can't wait to test it out.

~~~
florentferry
Thanks for your encouragement. Don't hesitate to give us feedbacks if you
using it in your projects.

